# Pyrenees barking at coyotes, neighbors unhappy



## thebirdguy (Feb 18, 2013)

We have 10 acres in the unincorporated county, raise large black hogs, heritage turkeys, chickens, ducks and goats.  I got a great Pyrenees for an LGD due to there being lots of chicken killers in the area as well as coyotes, and even had a young mountain lion and black bear pass through the immediate area last fall.  The property  is completely fenced with 6 foot tall high-tensile woven wire.  We are planning to build a home out there and move but for now just visit every day to do chores..  I have been keeping Porter in the barn but have left him out the past two nights as coyotes have been in the field next to our property.  I got a nasty text from a neighbor this morning complaining about his barking and threatening to report it to the county sheriff.  Their house is 700+ feet from the barn and on the opposite side of our property from where the coyotes were seen.

I am pleased that Porter is doing his job but don't want upset neighbors either..... that being said... I'd rather they complain than lose any animals... I drove by last night at 10 and all was quiet... 

Anyway, I am trying to find any laws in Idaho that regulate dogs barking and the only ones I have found are city ordinances that would not apply as this property is not within any city boundaries.  I plan on responding to them with some information about LGDs and try to smooth things over but want to be sure of my rights first. Does anyone have any information I could use?

THANKS!!!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 18, 2013)

Talk to your local sheriff. It will serve a dual purpose, you'll know the law and you'll talk to him before they do.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 18, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Talk to your local sheriff. It will serve a dual purpose, you'll know the law and you'll talk to him before they do.


x2 

Or county Animal Control. 

In CA in Shasta County we are required to check on any dog that is barking for more than 20 minutes. That is kinda hard for you since you aren't living on the land. My neighbors hate my dog too but they are probably about 300 feet away from the goat pen and of course they have dogs and cats so my Pyr thinks that that is the fence line he has to patrol and bark at. Since I frequently see thier dogs in my yard I can 't blame him for his choice of threats.

Good luck, dogs and neighbors are a hard mix sometimes.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Feb 19, 2013)

The good news, IMO is that after a bit, the coyotes will know that Porter is there and they will avoid your place.  It isn't like this will be an occurance night after night after night.  Just our experience.


----------

